# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен!

## frizzy

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 Скажите кто нить пож-та что с программой у меняИ? После обновления платформы до 519 периодически стала вылетать из программы, ругалась на ключ, или сразу после обновления или при простое около 30 минут. Щас обновилась до 2.0.30.8. Загружаю программу, спрашивает подтвердите легальность, подтверждаю, вылетает и пишет мне "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" ... и так 3 раза.. на четвертый загружается, можно работать.. глюк что ли какой то ?  или я что то с платформой намудрила ?

----------


## base_1c

Если работа по сети, возможно проблема в сети, либо проблемы в железе например с портом USB куда воткнут ключь.
Ключь сетевой или локальный?

----------


## frizzy

> Если работа по сети, возможно проблема в сети, либо проблемы в железе например с портом USB куда воткнут ключь.
> Ключь сетевой или локальный?


да нет ключа, программа отсюда, я патч ставила, эл ключ я так понимаю[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## base_1c

Могу скинуть эмуль на мыло, если нужно.
Пиши в личку.

----------


## sergey80

Привет. Если вопрос еще актуален, то скорее всего у тебя после обновления платформы слетел hasp manager. Его либо нужно пере запустить в службах операционки, либо дождаться 36 часов, после обн. Платформы. Удачи..

----------


## Ruslan251188

Добрый день, аналогичная проблема...

----------


## SocraDT

То же самое, ищу сейчас причину. Если найдёте решение - поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Lolipop111

Закройте 1С, потом откройте список баз. После нажатия на кнопку Настройка, уберите нижнюю галочку, потом ОК:
Должно заработать)
image.png

----------

allgorhythm (04.12.2019), kolesov (14.12.2020), Ольга У. (12.01.2020)

----------


## Delakrua

установили последнюю версию Repack 8.3.14.1630. Теперь достаёт ошибка "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен".
Попробовал отключить галку, да работает, но только у одного сеанса RDP. Если открываешь на другом сеансе, то ругается, что не найдена лицензия, включить аппаратную лицензию и ругается пока не закроешь 1с под другим сеансом RDP. Причём  ошибка "Ключ защиты программы больше не доступен" возникает не сразу, а спустя пару минут.

----------


## ingro1

Добрый день, тоже проблема с ключем версии 8.3.14.1630.

----------


## Alexsisit

аналогичная проблема

----------


## real_by1

та же проблема

----------


## Fltr

> та же проблема


Всем вернуться на 8.3.13

----------

nuhh (26.04.2019), pilotmason (12.05.2019), rooleg (17.04.2019)

----------


## allgorhythm

> Закройте 1С, потом откройте список баз. После нажатия на кнопку Настройка, уберите нижнюю галочку, потом ОК:
> Должно заработать)
> Вложение 2162


Спасибо! Работает,
только используйте предварительно сборку
MEDKIT-1C_FULL_v19,
там патчи для последних релизов.
Всем удачи!

----------


## allgorhythm

https://rebel666.ru/platf82.html

----------


## ermvadim

Ты лучший!)

----------

